# Cheappinz.com Sponsor Bacteriostatic Water Special



## cheappinz (Aug 8, 2010)

We are running a special on bacteriostatic water--price beating one of our competitors.  We've adjusted our pricing to BEAT their buy 2 get one free @ 4.95 with a 5.95 shipping...
Special will run while supplies last.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 8, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> We are running a special on bacteriostatic water--price beating one of our competitors. We've adjusted our pricing to BEAT their buy 2 get one free @ 4.95 with a 5.95 shipping...
> Special will run while supplies last.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 12, 2010)

wow nice guy.  shocking.


----------

